# hy tran oil?



## john330 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello, new to this forum and to older tractors. I have got a international 330 utility, Wanted to know if any one could tell me how to tell the correct level of hy trans fluid to put in trans. I got a manual on line it does a real good job of break down but does not really tell me any of the stupid things I should already know. also does this 330 have a filter on the hydraulic sys the manual states that there is a cover on the side of the trans on a different model but has no reference to the 330 on this.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I can not answer your question as I don't have a manual for your model of tractor. Reading your post you have a shop maual for the tractor. They are good if your fixing the tractor. What you need to due is find an operators manual for your tractor. Operators manuals are great for service information. Our service department has operator manuals with most of the service manuals. One would be surprised how many questions are answerd out of the owners manuals.
caseman-d


----------



## john330 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, checking more I came to find out this tractor was only made for two years 57, 58 and that the 340 model is very similar but some things are different. I found the operators manual and it is on its way. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

*Some help maybe*

My wife's grandpa has the exact 330 utility next door, and from what I can see, The tranny should have a dipstick much like your oil in your car, His tranny stick has a safe cross-hatching area on it showing whether you good or too low. I'm guessing yours doesn't have this?? When he gets home, I'll pick his brain for ya maybe he can give me some info to help ya out.


----------

